# Will Harris



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 8, 2007)

*Weight:        285 Pounds
Bodyfat:       25%
Lean Mass:   214 Pounds
*






*
Weight:          235 Pounds
Bodyfat:         3.2%
Lean Mass:     227 Pounds

Last picture is at the USA championships.*


----------

